# South Park (dt) geschnitten



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (23. Februar 2014)

Hi,

 ich finde im Newsbereich erstaunlicherweise keine News zu dem Thema, deshalb:

 South park: the stick of truth erscheint in Deutschland geschnitten.


 Alle Nazisymbole werden entfernt und die Klasse "Jude" heißt jetzt "Paladin"...

South Park: Der Stab der Wahrheit - Änderungen in der deutschen Version - News - GameStar.de


----------



## Spassbremse (23. Februar 2014)

Die Nazisymbole sind eine Sache, dass man aber den "Juden" durch einen "Paladin" ersetzt (Beißende Ironie: Hitler pflegte Hermann Göring als "seinen Paladin" zu bezeichnen... ), ist nun wirklich...unterirdisch. 

Da es sowieso keine deutsche Vertonung geben soll, werden ich zur Importversion greifen.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (23. Februar 2014)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Die Nazisymbole sind eine Sache, dass man aber den "Juden" durch einen "Paladin" ersetzt (Beißende Ironie: Hitler pflegte Hermann Göring als "seinen Paladin" zu bezeichnen... ), ist nun wirklich...unterirdisch.
> 
> Da es sowieso keine deutsche Vertonung geben soll, werden ich zur Importversion greifen.



Vor allem ergibt die Klasse dann keinen Sinn. Da frage ich mich, ob sie die ganze Klasse ändern, denn sonst macht sie ja gar keinen Sinn.

*Jew* class is a class created by Cartman as a _"... high risk, high reward ..."_ class in which you become more powerful when your health decreases. The only problem with the class is that as Cartman says "Jews can't be saviors".


----------



## Peter Bathge (23. Februar 2014)

Tipp: Nicht immer alles glauben, was ein Importhändler schreibt, der ja logischerweise ein Interesse daran hat, Spieler vom Kauf der deutschen Version abzuhalten. Wir haben kürzlich South Park bei Ubisoft gespielt (englische Version mit deutschen Untertiteln, so wie sie auch in Deutschland erscheint) und da war der Jude noch drin - ich halte es daher für höchst unwahrscheinlich, dass Ubisoft so kurz vorm Release noch ein derart stark im Spiel verwurzeltes Feature (es gibt ja auch jede Menge judenspezifische Skills und Gags) noch abändert.

So weit ich weiß, soll es übrigens am Montag eine offizielle Aussage zu den möglichen Schnitten geben. Dass keine Nazi-Symbolik enthalten sein wird, dürfte klar sein. Aber die Sache mit dem Juden ... nein, dafür gibt es bislang noch keine konkreten Informationen, die das untermauen würden.


----------



## Spassbremse (23. Februar 2014)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> So weit ich weiß, soll es übrigens am Montag eine offizielle Aussage zu den möglichen Schnitten geben. Dass keine Nazi-Symbolik enthalten sein wird, dürfte klar sein. Aber die Sache mit dem Juden ... nein, dafür gibt es bislang noch keine konkreten Informationen, die das untermauen würden.



Danke für die Info! Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ihr da dran bleibt und uns darüber informiert.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (23. Februar 2014)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Tipp: Nicht immer alles glauben, was ein Importhändler schreibt, der ja logischerweise ein Interesse daran hat, Spieler vom Kauf der deutschen Version abzuhalten. Wir haben kürzlich South Park bei Ubisoft gespielt (englische Version mit deutschen Untertiteln, so wie sie auch in Deutschland erscheint) und da war der Jude noch drin - ich halte es daher für höchst unwahrscheinlich, dass Ubisoft so kurz vorm Release noch ein derart stark im Spiel verwurzeltes Feature (es gibt ja auch jede Menge judenspezifische Skills und Gags) noch abändert.
> 
> So weit ich weiß, soll es übrigens am Montag eine offizielle Aussage zu den möglichen Schnitten geben. Dass keine Nazi-Symbolik enthalten sein wird, dürfte klar sein. Aber die Sache mit dem Juden ... nein, dafür gibt es bislang noch keine konkreten Informationen, die das untermauen würden.



 Interessant. Wir werden sehen, was dabei rauskommt.


----------



## Worrel (23. Februar 2014)

Für Steam gibt's *keine Möglichkeit, Importversionen zu nutzen*:


> South Park: Stick of Truth ist komplett "Region-locked" in Deutschland und aus dem Ausland beschaffte Kopien oder Gifts sind definitiv nicht aktivierbar!


(Quelle)

Gibt's das Spiel auch ohne Steam für PC?


----------



## Spassbremse (23. Februar 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Für Steam gibt's *keine Möglichkeit, Importversionen zu nutzen*:
> 
> (Quelle)
> 
> Gibt's das Spiel auch ohne Steam für PC?



Ich glaube nicht. Sollte der "Jude" dann tatsächlich durch einen "Paladin" ersetzt worden sein, war's das für mich. Schade für Obsidian, eigentlich kaufe ich mir sonst jedes Spiel von denen.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (23. Februar 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Für Steam gibt's *keine Möglichkeit, Importversionen zu nutzen*:
> 
> (Quelle)
> 
> Gibt's das Spiel auch ohne Steam für PC?



Das ist hart und ziemlich frech.


----------



## Exar-K (23. Februar 2014)

Ok, wenn man bei Steam ausländische Gifts nicht aktivieren kann, werde ich auch passen.
Schade eigentlich, war ein interessanter Titel.


----------



## Bonkic (23. Februar 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Für Steam gibt's *keine Möglichkeit, Importversionen zu nutzen*:


 
abwarten.


----------



## xNomAnorx (23. Februar 2014)

Ich werde mir auf jeden Fall eine ausländische Version holen. Selbst wenn der Jude als Klasse erhalten bleibt, die restlichen Schnitte sind mir auch schon zu viel. Wenn ich keine ausländische Version in Deutschland spielen kann, wars das mit dem Spiel für mich.


----------



## Peter Bathge (23. Februar 2014)

Bei Ubisoft-Spielen kommt es zuweilen vor, dass Spiele nur Uplay statt Steam benötigen. Weiß nicht, ob das bei South Park der Falll sein wird.


----------



## tapferertoaser (23. Februar 2014)

Naja vielleicht kann man es ja trotzdem per VPN aktivieren oder so.


----------



## golani79 (23. Februar 2014)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Bei Ubisoft-Spielen kommt es zuweilen vor, dass Spiele nur Uplay statt Steam benötigen. Weiß nicht, ob das bei South Park der Falll sein wird.


 
Laut IGN wird South Park Uplay nicht verwenden - wäre mir persönlich auch lieber, weil über Steam bekomme ich in AT nämlich immer ungeschnittene Fassungen.
Weiß nicht, wie das mit Uplay wäre.

Quelle:
South Park: The Stick of Truth Doesn't Use Uplay - IGN


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. Februar 2014)

So etwas find ich immer blöd. Die Mortal Kombat Komplete Edition konnte ich bei mir auch erst aktivieren, nach dem ich mir eine US-IP verpasst hatte. Da muss man sich als Käufer dann auf solche Pfade begeben.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (24. Februar 2014)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Tipp: Nicht immer alles glauben, was ein Importhändler schreibt, der ja logischerweise ein Interesse daran hat, Spieler vom Kauf der deutschen Version abzuhalten. Wir haben kürzlich South Park bei Ubisoft gespielt (englische Version mit deutschen Untertiteln, so wie sie auch in Deutschland erscheint) und da war der Jude noch drin - ich halte es daher für höchst unwahrscheinlich, dass Ubisoft so kurz vorm Release noch ein derart stark im Spiel verwurzeltes Feature (es gibt ja auch jede Menge judenspezifische Skills und Gags) noch abändert.
> 
> So weit ich weiß, soll es übrigens am Montag eine offizielle Aussage zu den möglichen Schnitten geben. Dass keine Nazi-Symbolik enthalten sein wird, dürfte klar sein. Aber die Sache mit dem Juden ... nein, dafür gibt es bislang noch keine konkreten Informationen, die das untermauen würden.




 Und gabs eine offizielle Aussage?


----------



## Shadow_Man (25. Februar 2014)

Hmpf. Ich hoffe da ist nichts dran: South Park: Der Stab der Wahrheit: Bericht: Europäische Version mit sieben geschnittenen Szenen

Ich möchte das ungeschnitten spielen, ohne den Zensurdreck. Und dann bauen sie wohl noch einen Regionslock ein. So kann man auch ein ganzes Spiel versauen.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (25. Februar 2014)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Hmpf. Ich hoffe da ist nichts dran: South Park: Der Stab der Wahrheit: Bericht: Europäische Version mit sieben geschnittenen Szenen
> 
> Ich möchte das ungeschnitten spielen, ohne den Zensurdreck. Und dann bauen sie wohl noch einen Regionslock ein. So kann man auch ein ganzes Spiel versauen.


 
Glaubt man verschiedenen Quellen, soll auch nur die US-Version ohne Schnitte auskommen, Klarheit kann da nur Ubisoft schaffen, die hingegen halten sich in der Angelegenheit sehr bedeckt.


----------



## xNomAnorx (25. Februar 2014)

Hier steht komischerweise, dass die PC-Version nicht betroffen sein wird...weiß aber nicht ob man dem Glauben schenken kann. Schlauer werden wir erst sein wenn Ubisoft endlich klare Aussagen dazu macht.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (25. Februar 2014)

Na es hieß doch Montag, kam da nichts?


----------



## xNomAnorx (25. Februar 2014)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Na es hieß doch Montag, kam da nichts?


 
Anscheinend nicht 
Im Moment liest man ziemlich viel unterschiedliche Sachen über Schnitte und nichts scheint wirklich sicher zu sein. Wir müssen wohl weiter abwarten...


----------



## Bonkic (25. Februar 2014)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Hier steht komischerweise, dass die PC-Version nicht betroffen sein wird...


 
das wär ja wirklich mal extrem merkwürdig.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (25. Februar 2014)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Anscheinend nicht
> Im Moment liest man ziemlich viel unterschiedliche Sachen über Schnitte und nichts scheint wirklich sicher zu sein. Wir müssen wohl weiter abwarten...



Die Gerüchteküche brodelt und das Schweigen von Ubi spricht für mich Bände. 
 Gäbe es keine Schnitte wäre es wohl schon längst von Publisherseite gesagt worden...

 Wenns auch nur einen Schnitt gibt, wird es für mich nicht gekauft


----------



## xNomAnorx (25. Februar 2014)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Die Gerüchteküche brodelt und das Schweigen von Ubi spricht für mich Bände.
> Gäbe es keine Schnitte wäre es wohl schon längst von Publisherseite gesagt worden...
> 
> Wenns auch nur einen Schnitt gibt, wird es für mich nicht gekauft


 
Naja, dass hierzulande zumindest mal die verfassungsfeindlichen Symbole rausgenommen werden, ist wohl klar. Interessant wäre jetzt zu wissen, wie viel abseits davon noch geschnitten ist und ob die PC-Version tatsächlich davon verschont bleibt, was allerdings eigentlich keinen Sinn machen würde 
Und dann bleibt da noch die Frage mit dem Region Lock, sprich ob man hier eine ausländische Version aktivieren kann. Auch dazu gibt es unterschiedliche Angaben...


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (25. Februar 2014)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Naja, dass hierzulande zumindest mal die verfassungsfeindlichen Symbole rausgenommen werden, ist wohl klar. Interessant wäre jetzt zu wissen, wie viel abseits davon noch geschnitten ist und ob die PC-Version tatsächlich davon verschont bleibt, was allerdings eigentlich keinen Sinn machen würde
> Und dann bleibt da noch die Frage mit dem Region Lock, sprich ob man hier eine ausländische Version aktivieren kann. Auch dazu gibt es unterschiedliche Angaben...



Gut die verfassungsfeindlichen Symbole sind wurscht. Aber das ganze Scenen geschnitten werden (Abtreibungsscene) geht gar nicht, ich denke da sind wir uns alle einig.


----------



## xNomAnorx (25. Februar 2014)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Gut die verfassungsfeindlichen Symbole sind wurscht. Aber das ganze Scenen geschnitten werden (Abtreibungsscene) geht gar nicht, ich denke da sind wir uns alle einig.


 
Das stimmt. Mich stören allerdings sogar schon die weggeschnittenen Symbole. Meine Kaufentscheidung hängt nicht unbedingt davon ab, aber ich finde man sollte in Deutschland mittlerweile in der Lage sein sich ein Hakenkreuz anzusehen. In Filmen und im Fernsehen sieht man sie ja sowieso ständig, da finde ich es absolut lächerlich, sie in einem Spiel zu entfernen.


----------



## Enisra (25. Februar 2014)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Das stimmt. Mich stören allerdings sogar schon die weggeschnittenen Symbole. Meine Kaufentscheidung hängt nicht unbedingt davon ab, aber ich finde man sollte in Deutschland mittlerweile in der Lage sein sich ein Hakenkreuz anzusehen. In Filmen und im Fernsehen sieht man sie ja sowieso ständig, da finde ich es absolut lächerlich, sie in einem Spiel zu entfernen.


 
nicht in dem Land in dem Gutmenschenidioten das klassische Punksymbol von in die Tonne zu kloppenden Hakenkreuz verbieten wollten


----------



## Bonkic (25. Februar 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> nicht in dem Land in dem Gutmenschenidioten das klassische Punksymbol von in die Tonne zu kloppenden Hakenkreuz verbieten wollten


 
jajaja, mal langsam - das war EIN verrückter richter. 
und afaik wurde das urteil längst wieder kassiert.


----------



## Enisra (25. Februar 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> jajaja, mal langsam - das war EIN verrückter richter.
> und afaik wurde das urteil längst wieder kassiert.


 
aber alleine das man auf die Idee kommt zeigt ein deutliches Grundproblem


----------



## Bonkic (25. Februar 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> aber alleine das man auf die Idee kommt zeigt ein deutliches Grundproblem


 
das muss nicht sein.
das war vermutlich ein überkorrekter, der sich 110%ig an den gesetzestext halten wollte, dabei ab den eigenltichen sinn dahinter nicht verstanden hat. 

grundsätzlich muss man ja mal sagen. dass der beweggrund für den äusserst sparsamen umgang mit ns-symbolik ja nicht der ist, mündigen bürgern etwas vorzuenthalten - eigentlich. genauso bei der gesetzgebung bei gewaltdarstellung. das ist bzw war die bloße angst vor mißbrauch, die den gesetzgeber da getrieben hat. 
heutzutage mag da einiges albern wirken, aber das muss man sich schon vor augen halten. 

das ist was völlig anderes als beim zb verbot von nacktdarstellungen in den prüden usa.
das ist auch zensur, aber die motive dahinter sind keineswegs edel.


----------



## Loosa (25. Februar 2014)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Gut die verfassungsfeindlichen Symbole sind wurscht. Aber das ganze Scenen geschnitten werden (Abtreibungsscene) geht gar nicht, ich denke da sind wir uns alle einig.


 Anmerkung am Rande, in USA wird genauso oder sogar noch schlimmer geschnitten als hier. Sonst wären bei Southpark mit Sicherheit mehr Brüste zu sehen. 
Und die Debatte darüber wird dort genauso vehemment geführt wie hier.

Dass die Zensur studiointern geschieht und mangels Vergleich nicht so auffällt, also eben erst gar keine Sachen in's Spiel gebracht werden die am US-Markt Probleme bereiten, ändert nichts am Thema. Es wird so produziert, dass gewisse Richtlinien erfüllt und die gewünschte Altersfreigabe (und dementsprechend der Markt) erreicht wird = Selbstzensur, genau wie hier.
Wobei wir in Europa dann allerdings meist trotzdem doofer dastehen weil normalerweise halt dann, je nach Gesetzeslage, noch mehr weggelassen aber nichts leckeres hinzugefügt wird.


----------



## Enisra (25. Februar 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> das muss nicht sein.
> das war vermutlich ein überkorrekter, der sich 110%ig an den gesetzestext halten wollte, dabei ab den eigenltichen sinn dahinter nicht verstanden hat.


 
ja, aber das ist auch bei den Spielen der Fall, die Pro-Nazi Spiele dürften ein Bruchteil betragen als wie so Spiele wie Wolfenstein oder Southpark


----------



## Bonkic (25. Februar 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> ja, aber das ist auch bei den Spielen der Fall, die Pro-Nazi Spiele dürften ein Bruchteil betragen als wie so Spiele wie Wolfenstein oder Southpark


 
so weit ich weiss haben die publisher es noch nie, zumindest nicht in den letzten jahren, auf eine gerichtliche auseinandersetzung ankommen lassen, sondern immer in vorauseilendem gehorsam gehandelt.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (25. Februar 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> so weit ich weiss haben die publisher es noch nie, zumindest nicht in den letzten jahren, auf eine gerichtliche auseinandersetzung ankommen lassen, sondern immer in vorauseilendem gehorsam gehandelt.




 Wurden Spiele nicht schon vor einer Weile als Kunstform akzeptiert (rechtlich) und stehen somit unter Kunstfreiheit?


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (25. Februar 2014)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Hier steht komischerweise, dass die PC-Version nicht betroffen sein wird...weiß aber nicht ob man dem Glauben schenken kann. Schlauer werden wir erst sein wenn Ubisoft endlich klare Aussagen dazu macht.


 
Ubisoft hat sich gemeldet, auch wenn es absurd klingt, die Konsolenversionen Europas sind geschnitten, die PC-Version jedoch nicht. Somit werden in der dt. PC-Version allen Anschein nur die verfassungsfeindlichen Symbole fehlen.

Quelle: https://twitter.com/Ubisoft/status/438360936559411200


----------



## xNomAnorx (25. Februar 2014)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Ubisoft hat sich gemeldet, auch wenn es absurd klingt, die Konsolenversionen Europas sind geschnitten, die PC-Version jedoch nicht. Somit werden in der dt. PC-Version allen Anschein nur die verfassungsfeindlichen Symbole fehlen.
> 
> Quelle: https://twitter.com/Ubisoft/status/438360936559411200


 
Danke fürs Posten!
Ist aber echt absurd, ich frag mich wie das kommt...


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (25. Februar 2014)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Danke fürs Posten!
> Ist aber echt absurd, ich frag mich wie das kommt...


 
Vielleicht eine neue Methode PC-Verkäufe innerhalb der EU anzukurbeln


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (25. Februar 2014)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Danke fürs Posten!
> Ist aber echt absurd, ich frag mich wie das kommt...



Sollte übrigens jetzt als News rauskommen, jetzt wos offiziell ist.


----------



## knarfe1000 (26. Februar 2014)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Wurden Spiele nicht schon vor einer Weile als Kunstform akzeptiert (rechtlich) und stehen somit unter Kunstfreiheit?


 
Quatsch, jeder weiß doch, dass Computerspiele Kinderkram sind. Und Kinder müssen vor solchen Auswüchsen geschützt werden.




Spoiler


----------



## Spassbremse (26. Februar 2014)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Danke fürs Posten!
> Ist aber echt absurd, ich frag mich wie das kommt...



Wir wissen doch alle, dass Konsolen für doofe Kinder sind, während sich am PC nur erwachsene Intellektuelle tummeln, richtig?


----------



## Bonkic (26. Februar 2014)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Wir wissen doch alle, dass Konsolen für doofe Kinder sind, während sich am PC nur erwachsene Intellektuelle tummeln, richtig?


 
du opfer.


----------



## Loosa (26. Februar 2014)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Wurden Spiele nicht schon vor einer Weile als Kunstform akzeptiert (rechtlich) und stehen somit unter Kunstfreiheit?


 Ist halt wie bei Filmen. Da gibt es ein paar künstlerisch wertvolle, aber der absolute Großteil soll einfach Kasse machen. Entsprechend wenig Wert legt dann der Publisher darauf es als Kunstprodukt durchzusetzen oder für künstlerische Grundsätze zu kämpfen.



Hmm, habe gerade mal ein Bild von der Alien-Analsonde gesehen. Also, einem Kind einen großen Dildo in den Hintern zu schieben... weiß ja nicht. Selbst wenn das, besonders in USA, mit diesen "anal probes" eher ein running Gag mit Aliens ist kommt das im Zuge der Edathy-Debatte mit ganz schlechtem Timing.


----------



## McDrake (26. Februar 2014)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Wir wissen doch alle, dass Konsolen für doofe Kinder sind, während sich am PC nur erwachsene Intellektuelle tummeln, richtig?


Ich wusste es:
Du bist Lunica!


----------



## McDrake (26. Februar 2014)

Loosa schrieb:


> Hmm, habe gerade mal ein Bild von der Alien-Analsonde gesehen. Also, einem Kind einen großen Dildo in den Hintern zu schieben... weiß ja nicht. Selbst wenn das, besonders in USA, mit diesen "anal probes" eher ein running Gag mit Aliens ist kommt das im Zuge der Edathy-Debatte mit ganz schlechtem Timing.



30-Meter-Satellitenschüssel - Video Clips - South Park Studios Deutschland


----------



## Chemenu (26. Februar 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> du opfer.


Dieser Beitrag wurde offensichtlich auf einer XBox One verfasst.


----------



## Loosa (26. Februar 2014)

McDrake schrieb:


> 30-Meter-Satellitenschüssel - Video Clips - South Park Studios Deutschland


 Das Bild hatte ich ja auch erst im Kopf und mir nichts bei gedacht.
Aber das hier ist schon was anderes: Report: South Park Game Hilariously Censored In Australia


----------



## Chemenu (26. Februar 2014)

Loosa schrieb:


> Das Bild hatte ich ja auch erst im Kopf und mir nichts bei gedacht.
> Aber das hier ist schon was anderes: Report: South Park Game Hilariously Censored In Australia


 Bei South Park wird dauernd irgendwas irgendjemandem anal eingeführt. Sogar Ratten. Das ist nun wirklich nicht ungewöhnlich. 

HumancentiPad - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spassbremse (26. Februar 2014)

McDrake schrieb:


> Ich wusste es:
> Du bist Lunica!



Kann ja nicht sein, dass eine Forentroll-Planstelle unbesetzt bleibt, oder?


----------



## Enisra (26. Februar 2014)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Kann ja nicht sein, dass eine Forentroll-Planstelle unbesetzt bleibt, oder?


 
Voll die Korruption hier!
Ich habe keine Europaweite Ausschreibung für Posten gesehen


----------



## Loosa (26. Februar 2014)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Bei South Park wird dauernd irgendwas irgendjemandem anal eingeführt. Sogar Ratten. Das ist nun wirklich nicht ungewöhnlich.


 Hm, stimmt. Ist wohl doch zu lange her, dass ich Southpark aktiv verfolgte. 
Konnte die deutsche Synchro einfach nicht ab.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (26. Februar 2014)

Loosa schrieb:


> Hm, stimmt. Ist wohl doch zu lange her, dass ich Southpark aktiv verfolgte.
> Konnte die deutsche Synchro einfach nicht ab.



Dann gucks doch auf englisch 
 Auf der offiziellen Seite kannst du alle Folgen legal sehen.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (26. Februar 2014)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Wir wissen doch alle, dass Konsolen für doofe Kinder sind, während sich am PC nur erwachsene Intellektuelle tummeln, richtig?


The unstoppable PC - 9GAG


----------



## Loosa (26. Februar 2014)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Dann gucks doch auf englisch
> Auf der offiziellen Seite kannst du alle Folgen legal sehen.


 Oh, danke für den Tipp. 
Wie gesagt, ich hatte Southpark überhaupt nicht mehr beobachtet.


----------



## Elbart (26. Februar 2014)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Dass keine Nazi-Symbolik enthalten sein wird, dürfte klar sein.


Wieso ist das eigentlich "klar"?
Ich verstehe den Sinn hinter diesem Zensurgesetz nicht.
Ist es in der "deutschen" DNS verankert, dass "der Deutsche" beim Anblick eines Hakenkreuzes zu einem blond-blauäugigen Arier mutiert und im Stechschritt Richtung Polen marodiert?
Wieso wird dann nicht auch der Hammer und Sichel verboten? Dasselbe in Grün, äh, Rot.



TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Ubisoft hat sich gemeldet, auch wenn es  absurd klingt, die Konsolenversionen Europas sind geschnitten, die  PC-Version jedoch nicht. Somit werden in der dt. PC-Version allen  Anschein nur die verfassungsfeindlichen Symbole fehlen.
> 
> Quelle: https://twitter.com/Ubisoft/status/438360936559411200


 Interessant, für die ist das Weglassen von irgendwelchen Symbolen keine Zensur.


----------

